# Need help picking clubs...looking for Pings



## Bobby S (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, Im new to this site but am hopefully looking for help with a question. Ive spent countless hours deciding whether or not I should get a new set of golf clubs. I didnt do enough research with the last set I bought and soon came to realize that I need a custom set because i have a longer arm reach than my height. We have a local pro shop around here that does custom fitting of Pings, Wilson, Taylormade, Mizuno and cleveland/srixon clubs. I want to get a set of pings just by reputation when my dad used his for years. I was told the G10's were good, but im looking for a club to last me quite a long time and idk if i want a super game improvement club for that long. Im not new to the sport, i've been playing since i was a little kid, but ive never had the right club. Can anyone try to help me figure out what iron i should get. I kno i can test them when i go to the shop, but im lookin to spend around $550 to $650. I kno the Ping S57's are blades, but i hear they can sometimes play like cavity backs with more forgiveness and control. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Many pro shops and driving ranges have launch monitors, and some even have freeze frame/slo-mo that will be able to tell you launch angle, speed, spin rate and even a test club with a transmitter and spring gauge in the shaft to work out shaft flex. 

I went through a few sets of irons over about 5 years, and I thought I'd give it a go to see if it would help me settle on a set. 

I went there with Mizuno as my first choice but the spin rate I was generating would have ballooned the ball too high and lost distance. I came away with a set of Callaway X20 forged which I've had for over 3 years and can't see me changing for a while. Got 1/2" longer shafts, mid way between stiff and reg, and double tape under the grips to fatten them up. The lofts have been knocked up 2degrees, and the lies flattened. Took to them straightaway, and still love them.

If you're serious on getting the right set it might be worth a try. However, if your swing, and swing speed, changes you may need to change again.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

What ever set you decide to purchase one thing you might want to consider is if the irons' lies, and lofts can be adjusted again at a later date. Most amateurs swings change over the years. No sense purchasing a set of irons that can't be re-adjusted at a later date as the golfer's swing changes. :dunno:


----------



## Bobby S (Mar 25, 2011)

I know these guys can readjust clubs and everything after you have them for awhile. I just gotta make sure its a brand of club that they can fit for me and everything. They do Pings, Mizunos, Taylormade, Wilson, and cleveland/srixon clubs. Im just trying to figure out the best club to get in the range of $550 to $650. I dont want them to fit me and then go off on my own and order my own set because it will cost me more. The shop here doesnt charge for fittings if you order from them.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Acually it is an impossible question for us to answer. All of the above make quality clubs. And since all can be fitted to your swing, it comes down to you. Do they fit your eye, do you feel confidence when you address the ball with them? Do you like the feel when you hit the shot solid? What looks and feels the best to you?
I may have more confidence addressing the Taylors, you the Pings. The only real way to tell is get over them and see how they look and feel to you. Then get the ones you like fitted for you, go and have fun.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> What ever set you decide to purchase one thing you might want to consider is if the irons' lies, and lofts can be adjusted again at a later date. Most amateurs swings change over the years. No sense purchasing a set of irons that can't be re-adjusted at a later date as the golfer's swing changes. :dunno:


Just to pick up on Frog's comment, and something I missed from my first post, i.e. adjusting/re-adjusting. Club heads are either cast metal or forged metal. Forged are softer and can be adjusted relatively easily. Cast are harder and many pro's are reluctant to adjust them for fear of snapping them at the hosel.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bobby.

I recently bought a new set of PING G15 irons, then picked up a G15 driver, 3 wood and 20 degree hybrid used to finish out the set. I am not only happy with their performance as a game improvement club, but I am especially happy with the feel, as good as most forged irons I've ever played.

My problem is the opposite of yours. I have a short upper arm, so I should have something slightly longer and being 6'7" tall, slightly upright. None the less, I bought black dot... the standard setup, because I was somewhat fearful about how I would adapt to the offset I'd never done well with before, much less seeing a bit of the trailing edge on the long irons. I am too old fashioned for my own good and prefer the look of classic blades, but I'm well on my way to getting over that because every time I hit my PING irons, they get prettier.

At some point, I will probably sell this set and replace it with one that is custom built for me. PING takes about 2 weeks to get your new set to you once a custom order is made. The good news is, if you don't live close to the store, PING will ship the new clubs to you at home. You are not required to go back to the store.

If you get measured and find you are just barely off the standard, places like Golfsmith, who have club building departments, might be able to bend the irons they have in stock to a flatter lie if that's all you need with your long arms.

The point is, and at the risk of sounding like a paid PING advertisement, if you can stand the look of them, the performance of the PING irons is outstanding.

And I'm a good 20 yards longer with the G15 driver over how I used to hit my Titleist driver.


----------



## Bobby S (Mar 25, 2011)

I ended up getting the Ping g10 xg's


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good choice... Congratulations on the new clubs.

Did you get fitted for them and what did they say about the fitting if you did?


----------



## Bobby S (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea I got fitted for them. It turned out I still needed a standard length club. I guess the width of my shoulders and chest compensated for the longer arm reach. I'm a maroon color and I got the awt stiff flex shafts


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow... 4.5* upright?

I discussed things with the guy at Golfsmith, where I got my clubs. While the online PING fitting deal where you simply plug in measurements suggests I play something on the order of 4.5* upright and 1.5" extra long, I stayed with black dot standard because I wasn't sure I'd get over my problem of looking at a PING, opposed to the classic look I always craved. I've always adjusted to the club, like many people guilty of probably being better off with a fitting. I figured if I simply couldn't stand them, I'd have something a LOT easier to sell than a custom fitted set so radical because of my size.

I think it's obvious that I've been lucky to like my PING clubs very much and now, I'd say maybe I'd go for clubs fitted to me next time, but I still question the 4.5* upright spec. I'd say 1" longer with 1-2 degrees upright might work, as long as PING could adjust the irons to remain within a D0-D1 swingweight. (I understand they can)


----------



## Bobby S (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha yea, he had me go to a 4.5 upright. Its crazy that i had to go the highest they go, but thats why I'm glad i got fitted. Its funny too because the guy fitting me didnt have a maroon to try out, and he said i'll be hitting the ball better than i was when i get the new clubs, so im definitely looking forward to that.


----------

